# The electronic cigarette is not harmful to the oxygenation of the heart



## Stroodlepuff (10/10/13)

A small study presented Saturday at the European Congress of Cardiology shows that unlike smoking, vapoter has no adverse effect on the coronary circulation.

The original article Here: 
http://pourquoi-docteur.nouvelobs.c...244052201":"og.recommends"}&action_ref_map=[]

It is in French so you will need to use translate


----------



## ET (10/10/13)

that's dang good news. recently went with my landlord to visit his one mate who's recovering from major surgery after some of the veins in his one leg collapsed due to heavy smoking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (10/10/13)

Wow that's some hectic stuff. Traditional cigarettes really are the devil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

